
Starsky Robotics Tests Unmanned Truck on Florida Highway - DanFeldman
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2019/06/26/big-step-for-self-driving-semis-as-starsky-tests-unmanned-robo-truck-on-florida-highway
======
DanFeldman
Some previous discussion 2 weeks back on our unmanned test on a closed road at
55:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20177593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20177593).
There we were testing our emergency procedures, safety operations, hardware
checklists, and running through the game plan for the unmanned run.

For this milestone we're making public today, we demonstrated our truck
driving without a person in it on a public highway.

It was remote-controlled (teleoperated) from a rest position onto the highway,
supervised by the same driver at higher speeds, and then driven off the
highway to a stopped position again by the same driver.

